

Q&A with SV Angel's David Lee, on the controversial Start Fund - cwan
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2011/02/01/qa-with-sv-angels-david-lee-on-the-controversial-start-fund/

======
zaidf
_After that we'll go through our normal process of evaluating each company and
deciding if we want to invest. We do not have any information advantage. We
may say no to a company not because it's a bad company, but just because it's
product doesn't fit our strategy._

If I understand this correctly, they may turn down eligible companies that
want in on this? Of course I know they always have a _right_ to, but I was
under the impression that "blind investment" means they would not do any
judging as long as you are an eligible YC company.

There is a chance he may have been talking about future rounds after their
150K conv deb. Unclear.

~~~
danprimack
He was talking about the future rounds after the 150k.

